# Hey guys help me crash my gear.



## Dyers Eve (Nov 17, 2011)

I know this is an odd request but I dont know what else to do.
I have some vials of the infamous RawsNMore test 350 with the plain white labels that simply have "test e" printed on them.
One guy says its great, another guy says its bunk, and another says its underdosed and the bottles are hit and miss.
I really dont feel like injecting this shit if its just plain oil.
My plan (I dont even know if its a good plan) is to try and crash one of the bottles and see if crystals appear. I assume if that happens then it would mean it has test in it. Correct? Obviously it may be underdosed still.
Do you think this is this a good way to test it out?
If so what is the best way to crash one of the vials? Just freeze it?


----------



## GMO (Nov 17, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> I know this is an odd request but I dont know what else to do.
> I have some vials of the infamous RawsNMore test 350 with the plain white labels that simply have "test e" printed on them.
> One guy says its great, another guy says its bunk, and another says its underdosed and the bottles are hit and miss.
> I really dont feel like injecting this shit if its just plain oil.
> ...



Instead of going through all of that, order some Test from a reliable source and throw that shit in the garbage.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Nov 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Instead of going through all of that, order some Test from a reliable source and throw that shit in the garbage.


I do have others from good sources, but I would hate to piss all that money away on these bottles if they are legit.
So is my idea OK? Crystals would = test right?


----------



## Jetto (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes but you won't know if it's 350mg of test or 200.
You can try tossing it in the freezer but not all gear will crash, I always put my gear through a crash test.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes your idea is good, but like jetto said...you will not be able to tell the mg/ml the vial has..

Keep us posted if you can bro!


----------



## booze (Nov 18, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Yes but you won't know if it's 350mg of test or 200.
> You can try tossing it in the freezer but not all gear will crash, I always put my gear through a crash test.


 
putting gear in the freezer will cause it to crash? does it effect the hormone at all, or once warmed its gtg again? does this work with test only or any AAS? thanks


----------



## Jetto (Nov 19, 2011)

It will cause SOME gear to crash. If there's not enough BB in tren it will crash. Dropping it back into the solution is just a matter of heating the oil back up. Shouldn't effect the hormone at all.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------

